# va bowfishing



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Anybody doing any bowfishing lately? Im just getting into it. Any particular regulations that I may have overlooked?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Fresh water I don't know.

Saltwater you have to have a recreational license, the limits are the same as rod and reel, and you can not "spear" fish for stripers.


----------



## SoDakinVA (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that for freshwater, the standard carp/gar is up for grabs...check on that, though. I saw some group shooting rays as far as saltwater goes. I don't know much other than that. I'm tryin to get into it, but don't have all the gear or a boat as of yet.


----------



## buckcs64 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have all the gear , where can you find rays to shoot in Va. Id be willing to pitch in some money if someone would be willing to go for them. Im coming down the week of the 14th in Aug. Will be staying in sandbridge.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

buckcs64 said:


> I have all the gear , where can you find rays to shoot in Va. Id be willing to pitch in some money if someone would be willing to go for them. Im coming down the week of the 14th in Aug. Will be staying in sandbridge.


man they are in the shallows eveywhere, just pick a place and you should be good. Mid bay is loaded lately


----------



## buckcs64 (Jun 23, 2010)

Do u need a boat?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Short answer I would say yes you need a boat but it probably doesn't have to be much of a boat just something you can stand up in..

Sarcastic answer next. . . 

Let's see being in water waist deep (they spook to easy if it is shallower) shooting at a ray with a spine that will inflict serious injury if it gets you with a bow and arrow (in theory with a stout line attached to the arrow) . . . . sounds scary to me. . . I would use a boat.

On where they are . . . I was out in my kayak in Poquoson river and saw a half a dozen on the flat at the mouth of the river yesterday morning. Water was muddy and they were difficult to see even in 2 or 3 feet of water. I since the wind shifted back towards the west.


----------



## buckcs64 (Jun 23, 2010)

lol...ya good idea. Thanks


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Yeah it will work out best if you have some type of boat to be in. I saw on another forum that there was a bowfishing tournament for rays held in Reedville, VA last month.


----------



## buckcs64 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ya i heard of that 1. Just have no boat while im down there. Thanks


----------

